# Does the National Service applies to naturalized Singapore citizens?



## dweber

If I would move to Singapore (Male, European) and would be naturalized as a Singapore citizen later then would it be obligatory to serve in the National Service?

I know that my children would be obligated but what is the case with me?


----------



## BBCWatcher

By the time you become a Singaporean citizen (many, many years from now), no. You'd be too old at that point.

In a national emergency anything is possible, including conscription of 80 year olds, but that's true of any country anywhere.

Are you aware that Singapore is very strict about not allowing you to maintain any other citizenship in order to enjoy Singaporean citizenship? Singaporean citizenship is valuable, but I'm not sure I'd trade Hungarian citizenship with its easy access to 30+ countries for Singaporean citizenship. That's a tough trade.


----------



## dweber

As far as I know you can apply for the PR after 6 months and chances that you'll get it if you're in a good position with a huge salary. Once you have been PR for 2 years then you can apply for the citizenship though it's also not guaranteed but again if you're valuable for Singapore then I'd doubt if they would refuse your application.

To be honest I'm not a huge fun of my Hungarian passport. For instance if I'd like to move to any commonwealth country (US, Australia, Canada, etc.) after Singapore then it would be much easier with with a Singapore passport then with a Hungarian. My eastern European passport is not equal with a western European. For example I can't move to the US as a treaty investor because there's no such a treaty between the US and Hungary while an Austrian / Spanish / French, etc. citizen certainly can!

So, long story short, I'd happily trade my EU passport in exchange for such a valuable passport. With a Singapore passport you can enjoy visa-free travel to nearly any industrialized nation. It's even better than a US passport because you can access China without visa.

Check this out: Visa requirements for Singaporean citizens

Btw, do you like to live there?
Thank you for your comment 





BBCWatcher said:


> By the time you become a Singaporean citizen (many, many years from now), no. You'd be too old at that point.
> 
> In a national emergency anything is possible, including conscription of 80 year olds, but that's true of any country anywhere.
> 
> Are you aware that Singapore is very strict about not allowing you to maintain any other citizenship in order to enjoy Singaporean citizenship? Singaporean citizenship is valuable, but I'm not sure I'd trade Hungarian citizenship with its easy access to 30+ countries for Singaporean citizenship. That's a tough trade.


----------



## BBCWatcher

The time periods you cite are minimum legal standards and by no means typical. If there is anybody getting Permanent Residency after 6 months and citizenship after 2 years it's _extremely_ rare. PR and citizenship are both entirely discretionary in Singapore. The Singaporean government has no obligation to grant either. A 10 year total time to citizenship would not be at all surprising, at that's assuming it's even granted.

The United States is not a Commonwealth country. The U.S. only provides marginal _non-immigrant_ visa benefits to Singaporean citizens, specifically the H-1B1 visa program.

You can much more reliably obtain Commonwealth benefits (to the extent they exist) -- without diminishing your considerable European benefits -- by acquiring U.K. citizenship. You already have the ability to live and work in the United Kingdom. Australian or New Zealand citizenship would also be more reliably obtained. Australians enjoy one of the best U.S. visas (E-3) since it's renewable indefinitely and includes spousal benefits. Singaporeans only get a dedicated H-1B quota but nothing special otherwise.

If I didn't like living in Singapore I wouldn't be living in Singapore. However, what you're suggesting, trading Hungarian for Singaporean citizenship, is in my view not a good deal. There are better deals available that include retaining your Hungarian citizenship and adding a second citizenship. I've listed a couple.


----------



## sgporc

dweber said:


> For instance if I'd like to move to any commonwealth country (US, Australia, Canada, etc.) after Singapore


If by moving you just mean finding work somewhere else outside of Singapore then not much of an issue with that. But if you mean getting yet another citizenship elsewhere and renouncing the Singapore one, then be aware that you are burning the bridge not only for yourself, but also any family member that passed through the Singapore PR/Citizenship system. Singapore laws can be spiteful like that (maybe not on the books itself but as ministry guidelines). No country likes to be taken for a ride...


----------



## beppi

Unless you are exceptionally valuable to Singapore, your application for PR only has a chance of success after you worked minimum three years there, or you've been married to a citizen for minimum two years.
Again unless you are exceptionally valuable to Singapore, your citizenship application only has a chance of success after you've been PR for at least 5 years.
If you get your PR through work, you're exempted from national service (and this carries forward if you become citizen later). PR through family ties (i.e. marriage in your case), however, have to serve NS if they are not yet over the age limit.


----------



## dweber

Any kind of treaty is better than nothing so the Singapore passport is better in my case. Though London is a nice, sophisticated and truly international place to live, I can't accept the cold weather. I'd rather live in Singapore for the rest of my life then in London. Sydney or Los Angeles is also better.

Not to mention that I would rather have children in Singapore knowing that they will be citizens also and they will have better opportunities than me because Asia will be the center of the whole world if they're not that yet.

So if I should choose now where would I like to live taking into consideration the climate, the taxes, the opportunities, the economic growth, the living standard, etc. then I must say that the UK and the US would be a worse choice than Singapore.

Well, based on these, I'd happily trade my EU passport in exchange for a Singapore passport. It's better to move now because I don't have a family yet.

Once I'm a citizen and my parents are old and lonely then they can come to Singapore also as long as I can prove that I can support them. So I don't see any drawbacks in my particular case.

Btw, a few months ago I was thinking about moving to London but I can't accept the 45%+ income tax rate plus the 20%+ corporate tax rate while there's no double taxation in Singapore (no dividend tax, the corporate tax is the final levy) so your effective tax rate as a business owner is 17%. This may change but it will not be as high as in the US or in the UK.

So do not misunderstand me, if I would get the Singapore citizenship then I would live there for ever. I just told you that Singapore has a treaty with the US because if my children one day would decide to setup a business in the States then it comes handy.

As you can see I would like to get the Singapore citizenship because the last time I've been there I knew that one day Singapore will be my home. I honestly love that place. I fell in love with Singapore immediately whether you believe or not. I'm not a huge fun of Europe as now you may guess.






BBCWatcher said:


> The time periods you cite are minimum legal standards and by no means typical. If there is anybody getting Permanent Residency after 6 months and citizenship after 2 years it's _extremely_ rare. PR and citizenship are both entirely discretionary in Singapore. The Singaporean government has no obligation to grant either. A 10 year total time to citizenship would not be at all surprising, at that's assuming it's even granted.
> 
> The United States is not a Commonwealth country. The U.S. only provides marginal _non-immigrant_ visa benefits to Singaporean citizens, specifically the H-1B1 visa program.
> 
> You can much more reliably obtain Commonwealth benefits (to the extent they exist) -- without diminishing your considerable European benefits -- by acquiring U.K. citizenship. You already have the ability to live and work in the United Kingdom. Australian or New Zealand citizenship would also be more reliably obtained. Australians enjoy one of the best U.S. visas (E-3) since it's renewable indefinitely and includes spousal benefits. Singaporeans only get a dedicated H-1B quota but nothing special otherwise.
> 
> If I didn't like living in Singapore I wouldn't be living in Singapore. However, what you're suggesting, trading Hungarian for Singaporean citizenship, is in my view not a good deal. There are better deals available that include retaining your Hungarian citizenship and adding a second citizenship. I've listed a couple.


----------



## dweber

What do you mean by exceptionally valuable?

High salary + a lots of personal income tax + lots of corporate tax? If so then I may can arrange my affairs to be valuable.






beppi said:


> Unless you are exceptionally valuable to Singapore, your application for PR only has a chance of success after you worked minimum three years there, or you've been married to a citizen for minimum two years.
> Again unless you are exceptionally valuable to Singapore, your citizenship application only has a chance of success after you've been PR for at least 5 years.
> If you get your PR through work, you're exempted from national service (and this carries forward if you become citizen later). PR through family ties (i.e. marriage in your case), however, have to serve NS if they are not yet over the age limit.


----------



## beppi

dweber said:


> What do you mean by exceptionally valuable?
> High salary + a lots of personal income tax + lots of corporate tax? If so then I may can arrange my affairs to be valuable.


Yes, you can almost instantly become PR through the Global Investor Program - by investing a minimum of S$ 2.5 million in local businesses and having a proven track record.
If you do not have that money, "exceptional" means being CEO of a large MNC, Nobel-price-worthy star researcher, world-renowned artist or sportsman, or other such person that has the potential to raise Singapore's reputation or economic standing substantially and thus deserves red-carpet treatment. There have only been very few cases so far.


----------



## BBCWatcher

I agree that Singapore has many positive attributes _at the present time_. But it's a tiny city-state with fewer than 6 million residents. It is not the entire European continent that your present passport lets you access. Nobody can promise that Singapore will be Singapore even 6 weeks from now.

To reiterate, _trading_ a Hungarian passport for a Singaporean passport is a bad deal in my view, and that's what the Singaporean government requires if you want to become a Singaporean citizen (many years from now, and maybe). You keep making arguments related to immigration flexibility and diversification -- access to the United States, to pick an example -- and your arguments are entirely inconsistent with _surrendering_ Hungarian citizenship.


----------



## dweber

I can be the CEO of my own company  but I don't have S$2.5 million to invest or in other words to lose with their start-up GIP funds.

Yes, nothing is sure or guaranteed but I hope the best and I hope that with a nice 6 figured salary I may get the PR within a year.




beppi said:


> Yes, you can almost instantly become PR through the Global Investor Program - by investing a minimum of S$ 2.5 million in local businesses and having a proven track record.
> If you do not have that money, "exceptional" means being CEO of a large MNC, Nobel-price-worthy star researcher, world-renowned artist or sportsman, or other such person that has the potential to raise Singapore's reputation or economic standing substantially and thus deserves red-carpet treatment. There have only been very few cases so far.


----------



## beppi

dweber said:


> Once I'm a citizen and my parents are old and lonely then they can come to Singapore also as long as I can prove that I can support them. So I don't see any drawbacks in my particular case.


THIS will weigh heavily in your disfavour when applying for any residence status in Singapore. This crowded city state does not want yet more "collateral baggage", who use resources but do not add economic value.
And YES, they do check and take into consideration the status of your extended family during PR and citizenship application!


----------



## dweber

To be honest I really don't / can't understand you.
What's wrong with being Singaporean? You're free to move out of the country.

Even if you're a citizen of Singapore you may decide to relocate to Australia if you decide so. Being Singaporean doesn't mean that you're obligated to live there instead it gives you the right to live there.

Again, I don't know what to do in Europe. Here is only one place where English is the official language, that's the UK. As I mentioned before I don't really want to live there as long as the taxes are over 60% combined. I don't speak Deutsch, French, Italian or Spanish, only English which is not so well spoken outside the UK.

Of course as a tourist you may get around in the city center with English but you definitely could not live in say Berlin, Germany without speaking their language.

Even if Singapore would substantially raise the tax rates I could come back to Dubai with my Singapore passport.

And again, there are plenty of countries where I'd love to live but none of them are European. I'd live in Singapore, China, Brazil, US, Canada, Australia or maybe New Zealand. Also don't forget that you can get an EU PR visa instantly for around $150,000 in many European countries so I could come back, but again, I don't want.

I was hesitating to write this because you're truly helpfully and I don't want to be too personal because you helped me a lot but listen, I have many American friends and most of them overvalue this European thing. Americans think that Europe is something truly wonderful with great opportunities and good living standard while the truth is that except a few place the entire EU is in a huge trouble, the unemployment rate is over 20%. You can't imagine how people are living outside of Switzerland, Berlin, Paris, Madrid or London. Trust me, you wouldn't believe.

Even the most high tech super rich European city is a 3rd world country compared to the major Asian cities.

Though I have some well-travelled American friend who share my view. So please, do not overvalue the EU. EU is poor like the hell. I don't say that the US is in a much better position but do not even try to compare these two places.

So is there anything else why I should keep my EU passport?

ps: US is an ecumenic powerhouse compared to the EU. US has reasonable tax rates, acceptable housing costs and the cheapest consumer prices on the world because of the Dollar hegemony. But the EU? No thanks.








BBCWatcher said:


> I agree that Singapore has many positive attributes _at the present time_. But it's a tiny city-state with fewer than 6 million residents. It is not the entire European continent that your present passport lets you access. Nobody can promise that Singapore will be Singapore even 6 weeks from now.
> 
> To reiterate, _trading_ a Hungarian passport for a Singaporean passport is a bad deal in my view, and that's what the Singaporean government requires if you want to become a Singaporean citizen (many years from now, and maybe). You keep making arguments related to immigration flexibility and diversification -- access to the United States, to pick an example -- and your arguments are entirely inconsistent with _surrendering_ Hungarian citizenship.


----------



## dweber

I have not seen any country which says you can't bring your parents if you can support them. Even the US gives them a green card if you're a citizen.

You may don't like this but this is the truth. If I guarantee that I'm going to support them including the housing costs, livings costs and medical expenses then there's the economic value.

Spending is the key. If you spend money then you add the greatest value to the economy. If I bring there 2 more people and they're spending more from my pocket then consequently I'm spending more. 3 times more to be exact. This additional spending then creates additional jobs. All the product they're buying with my money includes the GST. The money they spend goes into a company which will has a higher revenue, higher profit and therefore will pay more tax. They'll need a home and the rental fee is also taxable.

There's the added value that you were looking for.





beppi said:


> THIS will weigh heavily in your disfavour when applying for any residence status in Singapore. This crowded city state does not want yet more "collateral baggage", who use resources but do not add economic value.
> And YES, they do check and take into consideration the status of your extended family during PR and citizenship application!


----------



## BBCWatcher

It's very simple, Dweber. Hungarian citizens have unrestricted access to 30 countries in Europe (plus a few areas outside Europe, e.g. French Guiana). That's the world's largest economy, quite simply, and there are over half a billion inhabitants in that zone. Education and medical services, to pick a couple examples, are among the world's best. Hungary imposes no particular restrictions on its citizens acquiring other citizenships.

Singaporean citizens have unrestricted access to one tiny city-state in Asia. It's a perfectly fine city-state, but it's doesn't even come close to offering the diversity of opportunities and experiences that Europe does. The Singaporean government does not tolerate its citizens possessing any other citizenships, so that's all Singaporeans get.

Yes, Singaporeans can apply for discretionary immigration permission to visit and (possibly) to live and work in other countries. But so can Hungarians. Unlike Hungarians, Singaporeans have zero treaty _guarantees_ to live and work in other countries, and they have no legal ability to acquire other citizenships to in turn acquire additional rights. Hungarians do.

There ought to be a "damn good reason" why you'd voluntarily trade Hungarian citizenship for Singaporean citizenship. There may be such a reason, but you certainly haven't articulated one yet.


----------



## beppi

dweber said:


> Even the most high tech super rich European city is a 3rd world country compared to the major Asian cities.


What you are saying is true only for Japan and Singapore, and with a little stretch of the imagination maybe also Seoul, Hong Kong and Taipei.
You certainly wouldn't say so if you had lived in Jakarta, Bangkok, Delhi, Bangalore, Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Manila and all the other economically powerful but chaotic megacities in Asia!
I personally am enjoying the higher living standard in Europe after 15 years in Asia (most of it in Singapore).



dweber said:


> If I guarantee that I'm going to support them [elderly parents] including the housing costs, livings costs and medical expenses then there's the economic value.
> Spending is the key. If you spend money then you add the greatest value to the economy. If I bring there 2 more people and they're spending more from my pocket then consequently I'm spending more. 3 times more to be exact. This additional spending then creates additional jobs. All the product they're buying with my money includes the GST. The money they spend goes into a company which will has a higher revenue, higher profit and therefore will pay more tax. They'll need a home and the rental fee is also taxable.
> There's the added value that you were looking for.


Singapore has, for good reasons, no visa category for wealthy retirees, like e.g. Malaysia does: Just living here and using resources (e.g. space, which comes at a premium) is a privilege that only citizens have - even PRs (those without family ties) are cancelled after 5 years of economic inactivity!
Owning residential property (some are insanely pricey - Sentosa Cove apartments start at S$ 10 million!) does also not give you a visa.
Believe me: Having elderly and infirm parents living by themselves in their home country is a serious minus in any PR or citizenship application.


----------



## simonsays

beppi said:


> Yes, you can almost instantly become PR through the Global Investor Program - by investing a minimum of S$ 2.5 million in local businesses and having a proven track record.
> If you do not have that money, "exceptional" means being CEO of a large MNC, Nobel-price-worthy star researcher, world-renowned artist or sportsman, or other such person that has the potential to raise Singapore's reputation or economic standing substantially and thus deserves red-carpet treatment. There have only been very few cases so far.


the time frame to get PR under GIP has been changed from near instant to 'subject to ... '



BBCWatcher said:


> I agree that Singapore has many positive attributes _at the present time_. But it's a tiny city-state with fewer than 6 million residents. It is not the entire European continent that your present passport lets you access. Nobody can promise that Singapore will be Singapore even 6 weeks from now.
> .


and noticing the trend of Citizenship of convenience, should OP get Singapore citizenship with his family, and gives it up another country Mindef will make life miserable for his children ...

Dweber., as Beppi says, Singapore isn't so hard up for migrants, after all, if they need that badly the Mega millionaires in nearby countries are queuing up, with millions of $ to stash here ...

I miss something there, if it is 3rd world why so much of eagerness to come here and move out?

why not go to Australia / Canada or wherever directly than abusing the system here so future applicants get scrutinized more strictly?

I am sure English isn't your strongest language but your writing comes off like Singapore is low class per your words

it is because of the trend of A lot of Asians using Singapore as a stepping stone / abuse the system Singapore has made it difficult for deserving people to even get PR.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> There ought to be a "damn good reason" why you'd voluntarily trade Hungarian citizenship for Singaporean citizenship. There may be such a reason, but you certainly haven't articulated one yet.


but then again ICa doesn't care about those reasons ...


----------



## dweber

I'm afraid you're not aware of the benefits of the Singaporean citizenship. With a SG passport you have visa-free access to over 167+ countries including the US, Australia, Canada, South America and the entire European Union.

SG Passport is one of the best on the planet if not the best at all.
I'm also afraid that you think that Asia is behind the world and it's bad to live in Asia. The fact is that Asia is the present and the future also, the living standard is getting higher and higher every single day while in the EU and in the US it's getting lower and lower every single day and this trend will continue because they money goes to Asia whether you like it or not. I would be happy if my home country (Hungary) would be as rich and powerful as Singapore but the fact is that China will be about 5 times larger than the US and Singapore will be (or it is) the Switzerland of Asia. The unusually safe, rich, clean and perfect place to live.

Yes, Europe and the US had great days but those days are gone.
I'd rather be Singaporean than European. Sorry, but I'm honest about it.

You don't see why should I trade my Hungarian citizenship, right? But I don't see why I shouldn't? You're talking about the past, about how great the EU was. I'm talking about the future. How great Asia will be!

And again, since the EU doesn't speak English there's no additional benefit for me. Yes, I could live in any EU country, but I don't want! I do not want! Thanks, I do not want to live in Germany, nor in Italy, nor in Spain or in any other EU country. I don't like them.

There's no crime in Singapore, the place is more beautiful than any other EU place. The sun is shining, the climate is perfect, the taxes are low, it has beaches, lowest political corruption, etc.

Is there anyone who could give me just a single reason why should I live in Germany or in the UK and paying 50-60%+ taxes in exchange for nothing? Just because it's the EU!? Who cares? It's just a name! I'm not willing to pay a fortune for this name. It's doesn't worth it anymore!

I would rather live in Hong Kong or in Singapore where you can clearly see advancements!

Are you kidding with me? Are you saying that as a Singaporean citizen I would not be free to move out of the country? Then how does those hundreds of thousands Singaporean citizens living outside the country?






BBCWatcher said:


> It's very simple, Dweber. Hungarian citizens have unrestricted access to 30 countries in Europe (plus a few areas outside Europe, e.g. French Guiana). That's the world's largest economy, quite simply, and there are over half a billion inhabitants in that zone. Education and medical services, to pick a couple examples, are among the world's best. Hungary imposes no particular restrictions on its citizens acquiring other citizenships.
> 
> Singaporean citizens have unrestricted access to one tiny city-state in Asia. It's a perfectly fine city-state, but it's doesn't even come close to offering the diversity of opportunities and experiences that Europe does. The Singaporean government does not tolerate its citizens possessing any other citizenships, so that's all Singaporeans get.
> 
> Yes, Singaporeans can apply for discretionary immigration permission to visit and (possibly) to live and work in other countries. But so can Hungarians. Unlike Hungarians, Singaporeans have zero treaty _guarantees_ to live and work in other countries, and they have no legal ability to acquire other citizenships to in turn acquire additional rights. Hungarians do.
> 
> There ought to be a "damn good reason" why you'd voluntarily trade Hungarian citizenship for Singaporean citizenship. There may be such a reason, but you certainly haven't articulated one yet.


----------



## dweber

I feel sorry. Those cities are great.
Sorry for saying that but for me it looks like you're not open. It looks like EU and Germany is everything to you and if something is different then it's not acceptable.

Most those cities you mentioned are awesome! You may don't like the Asian people or the way they're living their life or whatever.

But anyway, it's doesn't really matter because you shouldn't need to like Asia but I do love it and I would love to live there.

You, as a German people may like the fact that Germany is the most powerful country in the EU beside the UK and you're proud to be German. Since I'm not German, just a Hungarian secondary type EU national, I don't feel the need to stay here. Not to mention that I don't like the whole European mentality including the German.

The most important for everyone is to find his/her own happiness and Singapore is definitely my place. I would be happy to support the Singaporean people and government with my taxes and sometimes with donations if they will let me settle there.




beppi said:


> What you are saying is true only for Japan and Singapore, and with a little stretch of the imagination maybe also Seoul, Hong Kong and Taipei.
> You certainly wouldn't say so if you had lived in Jakarta, Bangkok, Delhi, Bangalore, Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Manila and all the other economically powerful but chaotic megacities in Asia!
> I personally am enjoying the higher living standard in Europe after 15 years in Asia (most of it in Singapore).
> 
> 
> Singapore has, for good reasons, no visa category for wealthy retirees, like e.g. Malaysia does: Just living here and using resources (e.g. space, which comes at a premium) is a privilege that only citizens have - even PRs (those without family ties) are cancelled after 5 years of economic inactivity!
> Owning residential property (some are insanely pricey - Sentosa Cove apartments start at S$ 10 million!) does also not give you a visa.
> Believe me: Having elderly and infirm parents living by themselves in their home country is a serious minus in any PR or citizenship application.


----------



## beppi

For the record: I love Asia, I lived there for 15 years, I know most of the cities on my list well, I have an Asian wife and daughter and I am Singapore PR since 1998.
It is weird that, just because I have a different opinion from you, you deduce that all this cannot be the case.
Fact is that, after my youthful adventurousness has settled down, I prefer the more comfortable life and the more plentiful opportunities in Europe. My wife feels the same (we moved back and forth between the two continents three times, so she's aware of the differences).

You are entitled to your opinion, just not to the claim that it's the only valid one!

So, do you have the S$ 2.5 million and good business track record, or any other exceptional skills to deserve Singapore's red carpet treatment? Or do you have to slog it out for many years like all the other foreigners in Singapore???
Please post your progress here!


----------



## BBCWatcher

dweber said:


> I'm afraid you're not aware of the benefits of the Singaporean citizenship. With a SG passport you have visa-free access to over 167+ countries including the US, Australia, Canada, South America and the entire European Union.


Yes, that means with a Singaporean passport _you can vacation for 30-90 days in 167 countries without a visa_. So what? With a Hungarian passport _you can live and work indefinitely in at least 30 countries without a visa_ -- and enjoy visa-free access for your vacations to 157 countries.

Are you trying tell us that those 10 countries -- 10! -- where you can vacation (not stay indefinitely) without a visa are worth reducing your indefinite stay rights from a continent of one half billion people to a tiny city-state of 5 million? Seriously?

If your goal is visa-free access to more countries for vacations, then you ought to be moving to Finland, Sweden, or the U.K. (173). Or New Zealand (168) to pick another example. Singapore is a mediocre choice in those terms.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Let me state it in another way, plainly. A Singaporean passport is simply not a passport collecting passport. Everything you've posted indicates you're "shopping" for a passport. That's fine, but this isn't that passport. It's simply not designed that way, and you're unlikely to be successful in acquiring one anyway if that's your intention.

There are many, many other passports that function well in this role. One of them you've already got.


----------



## simonsays

BBCWatcher said:


> .
> 
> Are you trying tell us that those 10 countries -- 10! -- where you can vacation (not stay indefinitely) without a visa are worth reducing your indefinite stay rights from a continent of one half billion people to a tiny city-state of 5 million? Seriously?
> .


and this city state is running out of space and i don't blame the natives to be anti foreigner, and as a European I wonder how OP can blend in

as for the Asian cities OP find amazing, going on a holiday isn't the same as living there

I visit few of the cities OP finds amazing, but will I live there?

heck, not more than a week and your nerves are frayed, and almost everyone wants a piece of the foreigner in those countries ...

it is because of past passport hoppers now immigration here has been tightened enough. even PRs who spend too much time out of Singapore have found their residency revoked

OP should consider something like Malaysia if he needs to relocate

getting a MY passport is next to never btw

and Good luck to OPs plan to bring his family, parents and all.,


----------

